# [SOLVED] keyboard and mouse not working



## jillocity (May 15, 2010)

i haven't run across this before...first the keyboard wasn't working, i found it unplugged (not sure how THAT happened); plugged it back in and it still doesn't work. the mouse WAS working, but after i unplugged it (i was looking at the male end to make sure i was plugging the keyboard in right) and plugged it back in, the mouse stopped working. i plugged them both into another computer that has usb keyboard and mouse (after unplugging the usb devices) and can't get them to work there either. does this mean the keyboard and mouse are both bad, at the same time? the lights (a b c d) right below where the mouse and keyboard (non-usb) plug in are all lit. granted, it's an older computer, but i didn't expect the keyboard and mouse both to be bad. the usb mouse and keyboard on the second computer work fine, and i would have thought that the non-usb mouse and computer would work on it also, but they don't. i'm open to any ideas.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: keyboard and mouse not working*

PS2 devices are not hot swappable the way that USB devices are. You need to shut down the computer, plug them in and then restart it for them to be recognized.


----------



## jillocity (May 15, 2010)

*Re: keyboard and mouse not working*

thank you...that worked...appreciate the help


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

You're quite welcome.


----------

